

Bank Chairman Comments on the Fine Print Case: Nobody Will Win Anything From Us - nickkyit
http://www.minyanville.com/business-news/editors-pick/articles/Russian-Bank-credit-card-fine-print/8/8/2013/id/51217

======
JackGibbs
Those of us in the cycling world know Oleg Tinkov well, and the first rule of
listening to Oleg Tinkov is don't listen to Oleg Tinkov. Few people on earth
are as full of it as he is...

I don't know what the result of the case will be, but his statements regarding
it will certainly be useless.

------
nickkyit
‘Fine Print Hijacker’ settles conflict with Russian bank

[http://themoscownews.com/business/20130814/191850685/Fine-
Pr...](http://themoscownews.com/business/20130814/191850685/Fine-Print-
Hijacker-settles-conflict-with-Russian-bank.html)

